
tmux v2.5 Released - nikolay
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tmux/tmux/2.5/CHANGES
======
nikolay

        * Reset updated flag when restarting #() command so that new output is properly
          recognised. GitHub issue 922.
    
        * Fix ECH with a background colour.
    
        * Do not rely on the terminal not moving the cursor after DL or EL.
    
        * Fix send-keys and send-prefix in copy-mode (so C-b C-b works). GitHub issue
          905.
    
        * Set the current pane for rotate-window so it works in command sequences.
    
        * Add pane_mode format.
    
        * Differentiate M-Up from Escape+Up when possible (that is, in terminals with
          xterm(1) style function keys). GitHub issue 907.
    
        * Add session_stack and window_stack_index formats.
    
        * Some new control mode notifications and corresponding hooks:
          pane-mode-changed, window-pane-changed, client-session-changed,
          session-window-changed.
    
        * Format pane_search_string for last search term while in copy mode (useful
          with command-prompt -I).
    
        * Fix a problem with high CPU usage and multiple clients with #(). GitHub issue
          889.
    
        * Fix UTF-8 combining characters in column 0.
    
        * Fix reference counting so that panes are properly destroyed and their
          processes killed.
    
        * Clamp SU (CSI S) parameter to work around a bug in Konsole.
    
        * Tweak line wrapping in full width panes to play more nicely with terminal
          copy and paste.
    
        * Fix when we emit SGR 0 in capture-pane -e.
    
        * Do not change TERM until after config file parsing has finished, so that
          commands run inside the config file can use it to make decisions (typically
          about default-terminal).
    
        * Make the initial client wait until config file parsing has finished to avoid
          racing with commands.
    
        * Fix core when if-shell fails.
    
        * Only use ED to clear screen if the pane is at the bottom.
    
        * Fix multibyte UTF-8 output.
    
        * Code improvements around target (-t) resolution.
    
        * Change how the default target (for commands without -t) is managed across
          command sequences: now it is set up at the start and commands are required
          to update it if needed. Fixes binding command sequences to mouse keys.
    
        * Make if-shell from the config file work correctly.
    
        * Change to always check the root key table if no binding is found in the
          current table (prefix table or copy-mode table or whatever). This means that
          root key bindings will take effect even in copy mode, if not overridden by a
          copy mode key binding.
    
        * Fix so that the history file works again.
    
        * Run config file without a client rather than using the first client, restores
          previous behaviour.
    
        * If a #() command doesn't exit, continue to read from it and use its last full
          line of output.
    
        * Handle slow terminals and fast output better: when the amount of data
          outstanding gets too large, discard output until it is drained and we are
          able to do a full redraw. Prevents tmux sitting on a huge buffer that the
          terminal will take forever to consume.
    
        * Do not redraw a client unless we realistically think it can accept the data -
          defer redraws until the client has nothing else waiting to write.

